# coracoidplasty shoulder



## duerheimergm (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone bill for coracoidplasty? And if you do what CPT code do you use?
My doctor says the posterior aspect of the coracoid was debrided such that there was increased space between the humeral head and the coracoid. He also did a subacromial decompression, debridement of glenohumeral joint, distal clavicular resection.
Any help will be appricated.
thank you,
Gerri Duerheimer


----------

